
V8 dev: asm.js populism is the worst thing that happened to JavaScript in years - patrickaljord
https://twitter.com/mraleph/status/317230108849098752
======
mraleph
I would like to note that I don't work on V8 full time anymore and all
opinions that I express on twitter are mine alone and not those of employer,
my current or former team.

I am writing a blog post that condenses my feeling towards asm.js into
something tangible.

I also would like to add that it still excites me much to see JavaScript to
become faster and faster and that I anticipate real world JavaScript written
by human hands to become faster in the future and I don't think we need AOT
compilation shortcuts for that.

------
niggler
For me, the most impressive part of the asm.js demos isn't asm.js but rather
emscripten.

~~~
macspoofing
They go hand-in-hand. But yes, emscripten is an impressive project.

~~~
niggler
Emscripten has existed for a long time and works incredibly well even without
asm.js.

